# Travelling overseas from Scotland - during COVID travel restrictions



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Is there anyone here who has travelled back to Scotland from overseas since the mandatory 10-day hotel quarantine rule (regardless of country travelled from) has been put in place by Nicola Sturgeon? 

If so, I would be keen to hear from you. 

Thanks x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Just bumping this post.....anyone?? x


----------

